# Any expats on this board?



## Lyndilou69 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi I am an expat living in Singapore. I would like to know if there are any other expats here or anyone from Singapore. Perhaps we, like the other threads, can share information. Sometimes it can be really tough when we do not have our family, friends or support network around us, especially during this very difficult time - so let's chat!!


----------



## Peaches V (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi
Saw your message and wanted to respond...
I am a British expat living in Austria... so I know how you feel about doing this away from home
How are you getting on with things?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Expat Sue living in the Netherlands!

Sue


----------



## pinkytinks (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi
I'm also and expat (south african in taiwan) and wondering if someone else in my situation would like to chat. Doing my first icsi end of april 2009. Thanks


----------



## VG (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello

Expat in China here - and no one in the world seems to have had it done here except me....!  I understand the lonely thing only too well.  

Hey - at least Singapore is not too far from me - globally speaking!  

I have had 1 failed IUI and one failed round of IVF - am having some of the other fertilised eggs put in at the beginning of September.

Good luck - my thought to hold on to is that the end result of a child is worth all the nightmare that needs to proceed it.

VG


----------



## Lilla My (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi I am a expat and living in Stockholm, Sweden,.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Julies (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm and ex-pat in La Réunion (overseas french territory next to Mauritius) and seem to be truly on my own out here! Was in Kazakhstan, Serbia, France and Ivory Coast before moving here and that were all truly fantastic with plenty of other ex-pats so its weird being all alone.  Anyway, luckily for me the health care system is state of the art over here and have just had my first round of Stimms at a propper IVF clinic with a doctor who speaks a language that I actually understand! Hooray! So am currently 7 weeks pregnant.

Wishing everyone all the best and good luck!
  

Julie xxx


----------

